# i think my SW is telling fibbies



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

and i don't know what to do about it  

back in May we asked SW to enquire about 2 sets of children in CWW - she said yes i will they seem suitable
in june i asked about the enquiry and she said i have heard nothing back - so i thought oh well it does happen.

in july one set was in CWW again and so i telephoned the childrens SW - she said she never had an enquiry from us in May - so i blamed a missing email or something and hoped my SW had done the enquiry.....

in july i also asked her to enquire about 2 other sibling groups - and she said she would over 3 weeks ago now. i haven't heard a dickiebird and as my SW is on annual leave for 3 weeks (how long   ) i phoned both sets of childrens SW today to say hello i am just following up from our SW enquiry. To my horror they both said we have not had an enquiry from your SW  

the one said - and we're not taking more enquiries now as flooded with interest (so we've lost out again)
and the other took brief details and said flooded with interest but would ring our SW next week (not holding out much hope) 

i just feel gutted that she has now said 4 times that she has enquired - and i don't believe she has. we have a meeting set up for next thursday - what can i say to her about this? i'm furious!  

ritzi


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Ritz

How awful   Hugs to you for being put in this situation in the first place.

Our agency made a joke on our prep course that once they had you, they didn't like to let you go and I think to a certain extent that is probably true.  Our SW had no objections to us enquiring directly to any kiddies SW we had seen but did not do any enquiring on our behalf so to speak.

Anything you say to your SW could only cause sparks so if I was you I would draw a line over it and just remember for next time to do any enquiries / chasing up yourself.

I hope something comes of these children and you must feel gutted to have lost out on the others.  Heres hoping your babies are found soon hun


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Ritzi

I am no way near this as we haven't gone to panel yet. I just want to send you a big cyber hug and say sorry that this is going on for you.

Nefe


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Ritzi
I would def do the enquiring yourself from now on our sw is not keen on enquiring out of area so i do it myself.Our sw is off for 3 weeks and i personally think its to long as the whole process stops they should have someone else on hand to help if they need to be off for so long.Sending you a big   and your sw a big kick up the  .
Sarah


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hiya Ritzi,

Sorry to hear you are in this situation.    

I know when we asked to be put on the National Register we were told yes but in the next breath told that they would rather we had children from our LA as they know the children.  We asked SW if we were on the National Register and she said she would check into it as she had not heard anything from them and neither had we.  She has still not informed us of the out come.  

One good thing out our SW is that she has given us her personal mobile so if ever we (me) need to talk she is there.  She only works part time put takes calls 7 days a week.  She will be on holiday for 3 weeks during August but only away from the UK for one so she has said that she is willing to give up the other two weeks if we happen to get matched.

Some times SWs are great and in other ways they are a waste of space.

Hope you get information soon

ShazJohn xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi  Ritzi

This is shocking if she isnt doing as she has said- i would mention to her that you had followed up the leads on these little ones and wanted to advise her that there must be something wrong with her email as it seems non of these other SW had recived info about you from her! (turn t round into an IT issue and go from there)


As your with a VA if she doesnt enquire about children for you then how else does she plan on finding your babies?

I know LA's like you to have "their" children as its all to do with money! if your babies coem from another LA then that LA has to pay your LA for you! as your LA has do all the "leg work" as such!

Shazjohn- i am sure that you need to sign a form to say you want to go on the nat reg- you should have had one sent out after approval - you know i have everything crossed for a speedy match! 

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ritzi

How terrible!  I'd do as MJ suggests and turn it into an email problem....

When we were 'looking' I used to contact the SWs myself and give them our SWs details and copy our SW in.  I always had replies back from the childrens SWs so new what was happening.  If yours is away now for a few weeks you have the perfect excuse to start the enquiries.

Good luck
Love
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all 

thanks for the much needed sympathy  

we are with VA so have to enquire as there is no 'pool' of children for my SW to look at. 
early on she said i will do all the enquiries - let me who you are interested in......   i am a bit of a control freak   and wasn't happen about it but didn't want to make her cross so thought hey ho she is the expert i will be patient  

thanks MJ for the email suggestion - i will ask if it is working as none of the enquiries were received and see what she says. dh will be with me and so i will suggest he brings a gag just in case i get on my high-horse about it  

OT will be doing as you say from now on - whether she likes it or not......  

thanks again - will be chasing up some leads on monday and see what thursdays meeting brings  

Ritzi


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya Ritzi

sorry to hear what has happened, social workers!!    I agree with the others, mention it to her & turn it into an IT issue.

I contacted a couple of s\w's for kids in CWW and as a matter of courtesy I just told my s/w what I had done.  She was fine about it.  I felt as though I needed to have little bit of control over the situation and be a bit more pro-active.  So from now on I would contact them direct and just let your s/w know out of courtesy.

ShazJohn.....contact the National Register direct, there is some helpful info on their website and you can check whether you have been added (after a few security questions).  When I checked, I was sitting in a backlog waiting to be added, so they moved me nearer the top of the pile!  Have to say the ladies you speak to are very helpful and your s/w doesnt need to know!


A
xx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi MJ

We did get the form but little hitler was not that positive about going on the register when doing our visits.  New SW said she would check but feel sometimes as she is working part time she is not doing all she should be.  Nasty i know as she is a lovely lady but since getting deferred i feel we are being forgotten and left out.

ShazJohn xx


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Ritzi and All
As some of you (regulars) will know, we've had problems with our SW in the past. She too suggested at first that we only go through her if we wanted to enquire about children, however I've recently got a bit fed up waiting and wanted to do something pro-active so instead of a trickle of interest, I bombarded her with enquiries – at which point she politely suggested I contact the SWs myslef. One pair we were particularly intersted in come from an area she told us was "in our local consortium, so I'm suprised we've not been contacted about them already", however, when I contacted their SW directly she said about our VA "Oh, are they still going, I didn't know!!!" I have pointed this out to our SW and, as has been suggested you should do, blamed in on higher authority and technical problems – but reading between the lines I'm saying "pull yer finger out missus!"
Anyway, I hope that at least some of your 'leads' will come to something. I'll keep my fingers crossed!
Love to all.
Elaine


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all for the advise  

the meeting with SW went okay - she basically blamed the admin team for the lack of enquiries and did apologise that they were not done   so i feel better (ish) now

you all know what it is like chasing leads - very frustrating - but while we were considering stopping we have said now we will carry on as she admitted that less enquiries would be made without our input as she is simply too busy for the scattergun appoach 

so we press on........

ritz


----------

